# Date<->String



## naeko (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute
ich bekomme aus einer Methode ein Datumsfeld zugewiesen:

```
java.util.Date fromDate = object.getFromDate();
```
Dieses Datum hat dann folgenden Muster
"Sat Juli 25 00:00:00 CEST 2007"

Gibt es eine Methode daraus sowas zu basteln?:
25.07.2007
ich meine ich kann zwar sowas machen:

```
DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
String dateString = df.format(fromDate );
```
aber dann ist das gewünschte Ergebnis ein String und ich brauche ein Date.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## zeja (25. Juli 2007)

Im Date steht doch das richtige drin? Das was du ausgegeben bekommst ist die Standardformatierung der toString()-Methode von Date aber es kommt ja drauf an was drinsteht. Verstehe nicht so recht was du willst.


----------



## naeko (25. Juli 2007)

ok, ich benutze das im Context von J2EE. Das was ich im fromDate bekomme soll im Browser ausgegenben werden. Somit "gefällt" mir die Darstellung von dieser Ausgabe nicht. Kann man die ändern?


----------



## torax13 (25. Juli 2007)

Dann sollte Dein Beispiel mit dem SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy") doch funkionieren? Mußt halt nur dafür Sorge tragen, das Du das so Umwandelst und nicht einfach Date.toString() verwendet wird.

Gruß


----------



## schnuffie (26. Juli 2007)

Wenn Du das Datum mit Deiner Formatierung anzeigen willst, dann nimm SimpleDateFormat. Falls Du das eigentliche Date-Objekt doch noch brauchst, dann behalte es zusätzlich.

Du schreibst von J2EE. Ich gehe mal davon aus, Du willst Daten in einer JSP anzeigen. Dafür eignen sich die Objekt-Container in der Session oder dem Request, je nachdem, wie lange Du Dein Datum verfügbar haben willst.
Denkbar wäre beispielsweise, das Date-Objekt in die Session zu packen und den formatierten String nur für die eine Page in den Request.


----------

